# NX2000 with Rims!



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

It's up for sale.. shame tho, I'd love to keep it.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is hot. nice job keeping that sucka clean! :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dont see too many of those around in that nice of shape. Really is a shame you selling it. Btw, why ARE you selling it? what are you getting in its place?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Is super clean....I'd buy it if you werent in florida...sheesh !

Everyone on east coast sells good stuff, no one here in cali....


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Try Atlanta, Ga. for $200.....^^^


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Try Atlanta, Ga. for $200.....^^^


Haha.. nice  Anyway - the car has been garaged since day 1 basically. Original everything.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

SOLD  She's going to a good home :thumbup:


----------

